# Remember when Cartoon Network was awesome?



## Red (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Sweeney Todd (Oct 21, 2007)

Looney Tunes were awsome.  They need to bring that back.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy shit I just had awesome flashbacks from childhood.  

Thank you for posting that.


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2007)

good shit right there


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 21, 2007)

Sadly no... *grew up without cable* 

I wish i could join in the reminiscing.


----------



## Goom (Oct 21, 2007)

LONG LIVE TOM.


but yeah that martian was the best character.


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2007)

childhood without tv is not cool


----------



## Sawako (Oct 21, 2007)

Marvin Martian!  I loved that guy.

I miss old Cartoon Network. Now it has a show that has real life humans in it.  God forbid!


----------



## Xell (Oct 21, 2007)

Dragon Ball Z, Freakazoid, Batman of the Future / Batman Beyond.

Oh god.. ;_: Nostalgia just kicked in yo.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 21, 2007)

Eh old nick was better :\


----------



## Xell (Oct 21, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Eh old nick was better :\



RUGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 21, 2007)

pajamas said:


> Eh old nick was better :\



Stick Stickly.

Man, I agree.


----------



## Homura (Oct 21, 2007)

Omg! I so remember that Marvin the Martian music video. I feel so nostalgic right now...


----------



## Euraj (Oct 21, 2007)

I really can't stand all of the pointless crap they have on there now. I only watch Toonami and Adult Swim nowadays.


----------



## Goom (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah i konw man.  We don't want to see stupid ass shows  about  "teenagers in school"  or little girls going through puberty. give us some fuken cartoons where people get flattened by a hammer and come back to life.


----------



## Red (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm glad I made people happy 

cartoonnetwork has gone to the dogs


----------



## Luigi (Oct 21, 2007)

The good old days.


----------



## pajamas (Oct 21, 2007)

Cartoon network,isn't cartoon network anymore!

THEY SHOWED A SITCOM!


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 21, 2007)

Back when CN wasn't shit and fail. The only good cartoon now is Japanese Naruto


----------



## Iria (Oct 21, 2007)

I never really liked CN

but I love Adult Swim 

*moves to tv section*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2007)

I grew up with no cable but I still remember how awesome Looney Toons and Animaniacs was.


----------



## Goom (Oct 21, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Back when CN wasn't shit and fail. The only good cartoon now is Japanese Naruto



they have good shows in adult swim at least.  Robot chicken, futurrama, family guy.  Aqua teen hunger force.  But yeah i miss the old school cartoons.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 21, 2007)

Dexters Lab was AWESOME


----------



## Snow (Oct 21, 2007)

Adult Swim more than makes up for the failure of the Kidd' Cartoons these days.


----------



## Bender (Oct 21, 2007)

Ever since they took off Megas XLR Cartoon Network has become failure.


----------



## Fonz_Kakashi (Oct 21, 2007)

The oldest TV show I remember was a Looney Tunes type cartoon featuring a caveman and his pet dinosaur, Fido.  That was from when I was about 2 or 3 years old...
But guys like Foghorn Leghorn and Daffy Duck and Elmer Fudd just beat all.
Still, my childhood TV was old school Nickelodeon.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Oct 21, 2007)

i remember watching Captain Planet, Powerpuff, Scooby Doo, Popeye, Tom&jerry... and whatnot.


----------



## /root (Oct 21, 2007)

Megas XLR was epic brilliance.

Thats the problem with Cartoons nowadays. Not just with CN but with most kids cartoon networks. Disney and Nickelodean, along with CN, will never have the same level of brilliance that they did in the 90s. Something like Megas XLR was a rare gem in a lot of crap stuff to come out since the turn of the century. It's somewhat disheartening that the only decent shows being put out by CN are either direct parodies or genre parodies of old-school cartoons. I credit the rise in popularity of anime to the lack of originality in American-produced cartoons.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 22, 2007)

what is this faggotry?


----------



## Lone Gunman (Oct 22, 2007)

​
*Thundercats! Ho!*


----------



## Lord Snow (Oct 22, 2007)

Seriously what is going on with CN`s marketing dept. because on Saturday night Death Note premiered , amidst the thunderous sound of zero promotion.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 23, 2007)

Looney Tunes,Pinky and Brain, Freakezoid, Dexters Lab, Jhonny Bravo, 2 stupid dogs and a bunch of others where the Win!

Also ho remembers swat cats and the pirates of the black waters?

My childhood memories come rushing to me, good times where those and I pity todays generation wich most shows are Pure crap.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 23, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> yeah i konw man.  We don't want to see stupid ass shows  about  "teenagers in school"  or little girls going through puberty. give us some fuken cartoons where people get flattened by a hammer and come back to life.



seconded lol.

anyway nothing trumps Swat Kats. fucking NOTHING. 



the radical squadron.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 23, 2007)

There used to be good shows on Cartoon Network at any time of the day.  If I had nothing to do, I'd turn on Cartoon Network (this was about 10 years ago btw, maybe longer) and there'd always be something to watch.  Scooby Doo, Scooby Doo when they were kids, Swat Kats, Captain Planet, Wacky Racers (or something like that), Batman, Two Stupid Dogs, Dragonball Z, old Looney Toons, etc.  Now I rarely watch CN :\

And someone mentioned old Nickelodeon.  That statement couldn't be more correct.  Rugrats, Tiny Toons, Doug, Guts, Are You Afraid of the Dark?, Clarissa Explains It All, Pete & Pete, Double Dare, etc.  Boy....the 90s were great


----------



## Bender (Oct 23, 2007)

Man, all my good memories are coming back 

Also Swat Kats were awesome!  

I can't remember any episodes but man they were the bomb

Also He-Man and the masters of the universe was some real tight ol'  shit!


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 23, 2007)

1st class faggatory here

CN always sucked and it always will....


I mean, I watch the shows, but on the net


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 23, 2007)

I miss Johnny Bravo and Samurai Jack.


----------



## Helix (Oct 23, 2007)

I remember that "Rollin'" video. Pretty neat song.


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 23, 2007)

I've seen and been there when CN was at its peak!  Now it's just a mere shell of its former glory. 

I was there when Tom 1 was around up until Tom 3.  Tom 4 = *sigh*

From Cartoon Cartoon to Toonami to Adult Swim...  From Billy and Mandy to Teen Titans...

I haven't had cable in awhile now, but I'm glad in a way from what I'm hearing...it'd would only make me sad. ><


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 23, 2007)

the quality of shows in general has fallen horribly 

cartoon network used to be great, now it's just adult swim on that channel for me


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## itachi0982 (Oct 28, 2007)

i remember always waiting to just turn on CN.i also remember those marathons they had every year one showed the first kids next door episode.They also had the cartoon music video's like the dexter's lab video and the video about plank and the video when edd,ed,and eddy turned into dolls in sara's dollhouse.Ever since they changed the logo,it all went downhill.


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

i do indeed

tenchi muyo
tenchi universe
tenchi in tokyo
powerpuff girls
johnny bravo
beyblade

now they just air shit

in the UK they dont even have naruto on toonami
, at least jetix has jackie chan but it isn't THAT great


----------



## Kissa (Nov 3, 2007)

I watched CN all the time when I was small and when wasn't playing outside my house,until it was coded.I hated the people who code it sooooo much


----------



## blueava21 (Nov 4, 2007)

The "Golden Era" of CN. Not that some of the shows they have now are bad like Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends or Ed, Edd and Eddy. But the new one like Out of Jimmy's Head...

I also love Adult Swim.


----------



## Xue (Nov 5, 2007)

I used to LOVE cartoon network. Like Dexter's Laboratory, Johnny Bravo, and Powerpuff Girls. And of course Dragonball Z (which they are actually showing again on Toonami). 

At least they aren't putting in sitcoms constantly (...not yet anyways) like Disney Channel.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny quest was the shit, both versions. As well as cow and chicken, ppg, dbz, batman, tom and jerry, etc. Speed racer was good too.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm sick of the same 8 or 9 shows being run all freaking day with numerous repeats


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 6, 2007)

Adult Swim is mainly what I watch. I miss the ACME products and their classic line of anvils and dynamite.


----------



## xingzup19 (Nov 6, 2007)

I remember watching Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Laboratory, Johnny Bravo, Swat Cats, Scooby Doo. And that show with the green, orange and blue dudes that have weapons attached to the holes in their suits.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 6, 2007)

Where the hell is Toonheads??? Bugs Bunny??? Tex Avery??? I want my old CN back even Boomerang which claims to show older cartoons really doesn't...Its a shame kids now won't be seeing the classics of old...I guess I was part of the last generation that did


----------



## Hope (Nov 6, 2007)

In the good ol' days.


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 6, 2007)

I want the ones from the 80's I grew up with, the stuff today can't even hold a candle to it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 7, 2007)

I do indeed remember when CN was awsome, all the good anime was on toonami and the good classic shows were on CN, it was a good time..


----------



## Boromir (Nov 7, 2007)

They took Cartoon Network away from us non-Brits here in Europe.

Oh well, it was amazing while it lasted.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

i think both toonami and adult swim have gone downhill
if you like the old acme stuff and the like , there is a cartoon network spinoff channel called boomerang that has just that stuff


----------

